# K9 Stress Agility Course



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have never seen anything like this... wow!!

Truly remarkable what these dogs can do!

Anyone every do this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z0VXzih5y0&feature=related


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Wowsa..............

Maybe getting them ready for SAR or something ?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I dunno, I heard from a few people that some of the police dogs do this (not part of their normal training, just extra) to keep them 'sharp'. I have never seen it done before, the part where they are lifting the dog by the collar scares me though.. I know there are people there helping, but I don't think I would let anyone do that to my dogs. Everything else looked fun though.. hard but fun.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree that I wouldn't put my dogs through that. But I've seen that video before, it's in KY, right?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppyI agree that I wouldn't put my dogs through that. But I've seen that video before, it's in KY, right?


I am not sure where it is. I found it on YouTube while looking through some agility trials and practice videos.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, check out the photos of the course. 

http://www.libertydogcamp.com/facility.htm

Come to think of it, I'll be Ciana would have a blast on it as long as there was a hotdog at the end for her.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

WOW!

I think some of it would be fun for Stark, but I am not so sure about him being hoisted up several feet off the ground... eek.. I would be a nervous wreck!


----------

